# Happy Un-Anniversary



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Today is our 23rd anniversary...we are still legally married. Oddly enough I've also been waiting to be served with divorce papers today. How sad is that? He left the day before our 22nd anniversary last year so this day is really a difficult one to get through and I'm guessing will be for years to come. 

I've spent the better part of the last 4 days in tears. It's like the whole process is starting over and the depression just won't lift. For those of you who are waiting or have waited for the magical day, the date at which your spouse can legally file for divorce, did you find that the anxiety got worse as that day approached?

I know most of you are probably getting tired of hearing me yap on about the same things, my depression coupled with the impending divorce and most recently my conclusion that H spent the weekend away with another woman (which he denies) said he just needed to be away for the weekend. I just wanted to tell you that I do appreciate all your feedback and don't know what I'd do if I didn't have a place like TAM to come to. I know this is so difficult for all of us and none of us want to be here.

I hope some of you are having a good, productive day without tears.

(hugs)


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

*hugs* you back. We're all here for you. Yesterday was my 17th anniversary, and I didn't even remembe it at all until I was reminded of it, so it does get easier.


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is. What would have been our 32nd anniversary is later this week. Just now, going through some things, I came across some cards from a bridal shower my friends threw for me. I had managed not to cry all morning, but that did it. I can't imagine also expecting to be served with divorce papers on the anniversary of the day you married.

Try to do something for yourself today. A walk in the park, spend time on a hobby you enjoy. It may help, if only for a little while. This day too shall pass. 

Take care.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

my heart goes out to you, believe me, my anniversay is next month & i'm not sure what i'm going to do that day, might take the kids to the ocean & try not to think about, i guess i'll treat it like any other holiday that i've spent with out her, just another day to get through, many hugs & well wishes sent your way


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

our vision shattered said:


> my heart goes out to you, believe me, my anniversay is next month & i'm not sure what i'm going to do that day, might take the kids to the ocean & try not to think about, i guess i'll treat it like any other holiday that i've spent with out her, just another day to get through, many hugs & well wishes sent your way


So how long are you planning on treating it like a holiday? Seriously? A wedding anniversary is for a husband and wife. One of those is missing in this picture.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

your right sam, you are so right, maybe i'll burn my marriage certificate that day. lol


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

i have 2 months till our anniversary, so i haven't had to cross that bridge yet. holidays have really sucked though.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

justabovewater said:


> Today is our 23rd anniversary...we are still legally married. Oddly enough I've also been waiting to be served with divorce papers today. How sad is that? He left the day before our 22nd anniversary last year so this day is really a difficult one to get through and I'm guessing will be for years to come.
> 
> I've spent the better part of the last 4 days in tears. It's like the whole process is starting over and the depression just won't lift. For those of you who are waiting or have waited for the magical day, the date at which your spouse can legally file for divorce, did you find that the anxiety got worse as that day approached?
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about you all night and how you must be feeling. I know you were having a hard few days. Try not to speculate though unless you are 100% sure because it will just tear you up. I'm hoping now that the day has come and gone, you are feeling a tad better today. Keep talking to us....it will help.

(((hugs)))


----------

